# Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Moin,

ich bin seit einigen Monaten in der Situation, dass ich mich auf kein Spiel mehr so richtig einlassen kann
aber auch wenig Lust habe 4 Spiele im Monat für 50 € zu kaufen. 

Ich habe bis vor ~6 Monaten sehr aktiv über Jahre hinweg WoW gespielt, kann und will diese Zeit aber
auch nicht mehr aufbringen. 

WoW habe ich übrigens mit meiner Freundin gespielt und ich suche ein Spiel indem man gut gemeinsam (gerne auch 
mit anderen) viele Stunden verbringen kann. 

Momentan halte ich mich mit Fifa, H1Z1, CS:GO über Wasser, aber außer H1Z1 spielt man 
auch alles seit Jahren.

Ich freue mich über jede Empfehlung


----------



## _Berge_ (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Moin Moin,

also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich z.B. Ghost Recon: Wildlands und DayZ:SA empfehlen.

Spiele ich mit meiner Freundin sehr aktiv und wir haben schon etliche Stunden damit verbracht.

Kommt ganz drauf an, welche Genre ihr bevorzugt und wieviel Zeit Ihr aufwenden könnt. DayZ ist ein guter Zeitfresser


----------



## Körschgen (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Bitte kauf dir nicht die DayZ Standalone, ein Paradebeispiel für Early Access Fail.

Da gibt es wesentlich bessere Arma Mods...


Was hälst du von Strategie Titeln? Civ Reihe zum Beispiel.

Ich hab life is strange mit meiner Freundin gespielt.


----------



## _Berge_ (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

@Old-Knitterhemd, deine Antworten in allen ehren.

Aber DayZ SA kannst du nicht allgemein schlecht machen, mir und vielen anderen Spielern hat es schon hunderte und tausende Stunden Spaß gebracht, ich sehe es nicht als Early-Access-Fail an, also lass bitte solche Aussagen. DayZ SA ist ein Spiel für sich, aber diese Diskussion möchte ich nicht ausufern lassen. Es sei angemerkt das Arma Mods auf vorhandene Ressourcen zurückgreifen können, daher weiter sind, DayZ SA hingegen nicht/alles neu macht.
Von mir weiterhin eine Empfehlung von DayZ:SA, da es _mir und meiner Freundin_ etliche Stunden an Spaß gebracht hat. Dazu sag ich einfach: anschauen und selber entscheiden.

Wenns auch an einem PC geht: Mal die Lego Spiele angeschaut?  machen auch recht viel Spaß


----------



## ponygsi (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare 2 macht auch Fun^^


----------



## Elistaer (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Ich Spiele seit erscheinen diablo 3 und durch immer neue Sets gibt es auch neues zu entdecken.  Dieses Jahr kommt der necromancer wieder was Stunden von Farmen bedeutet bis alle Sets gefunden und ausprobiert worden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Lego fällt raus und bei Shootern muss ich mal schauen, ob ich meine Freundin dazu bringen kann,
außer der 12 monatigen WoW-Nerdzeit, ist Sie eigentlich nicht die große Zockerin, aber
für abends 1-3 Stunden hätte man gerne mal wieder etwas.

Eure Empfehlungen schaue ich mir heute abend alle an  Danke schonmal


----------



## Körschgen (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> @Old-Knitterhemd, deine Antworten in allen ehren.
> 
> Aber DayZ SA kannst du nicht allgemein schlecht machen, mir und vielen anderen Spielern hat es schon hunderte und tausende Stunden Spaß gebracht, ich sehe es nicht als Early-Access-Fail an, also lass bitte solche Aussagen.



Ich habe dayZ schon als Arma 2 Mod gespielt und verfolge die Entwicklungen der Mods und derSA recht ausgiebig.

Wie man diese ******** noch verteidigen kann ist mir schleierhaft.

Man schaue sich nur mal die aktuellen Arma 3 Mods an (Breaking Point, Epoch etc) dagegen ist die SA ein schlechter Witz, der uninformierten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.

Die Steam Reviews sprechen Bände würde ich mal sagen.

Weiteres dazu hier:

Day Z: Neuer Statusreport mit Ausblick auf Beta-Version


----------



## xNeo92x (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Also wenn du was mit deiner Freundin spielen willst, kann ich auf jeden Fall Overwatch und Rocket League empfehlen.


----------



## _Berge_ (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> ...





Jedem das seine, der TE möchte Empfehlungen und auch Erfahrungen, diese habe ich ihm mitgeteilt, mag sein, dass du eher schlechte Erfahrungen hast oder der gleichen, ich habe nur gute und witzige Erfahrungen mit der SA gemacht und dazu stehe ich auch, ich finde übrigens die SA besser als die damalige ARMA 2 Mod, und mit den ARMA 3 versionen kann ich mich garnicht anfreunden, die Atmosphäre fehlt mir, und das letzte mal als ich reingeschaut hatte, gabs nur Militär zeugs... sry, das ist für mich kein Survival. 

Rewiews sind mir soweit egal, ich hab meine eigene Meinung und da bin ich nicht der einzige  

Wir müssen hier nicht über die SA diskutieren, das bringt den TE nichts.

Wie gesagt: deine Meinung in allen ehren, ich habe aber auch meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung und diese teile ich anderen mit.

Erfahrungen bringst du ja nicht direkt.



Ja Overwatch und Rocket League wären für Partien zwischendurch ein guter Tipp


----------



## Toast mit Mett (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Wir spielen nach der Arbeit  2-3 Runden Dota 2


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Rainbow Six Siege - spielen auch viele Frauen, da es zwar ein Shooter ist aber nicht sinnlos wild durch die Gegend geballer sondern viel mit Taktik zu tun hat und zusammen spielen. Definitiv ein Blick wert, Spielerzahlen steigen stets auch 2 Jahre nach Release.


----------



## Nenharma (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Ich kann Herr der Ringe Online empfehlen!

Meine Frau und ich sind dann immer zusammen gestartet und haben die Welt gemeinsam erkundet.
Gerade des Questen macht zusammen unheilig viel Spaß.
Die Story ist phantastisch, nur die Grafik etwas angestaubt. Es ist Free to Play, nicht das beste Model
aber zum antesten und ausprobieren sehr gut geeignet. Ihr könnt ja bei gefallen dann den Account aufrüsten.

Als zweite Möglichkeit hätte ich noch FF 14. Ist alt Richtung Asia, macht aber zu zweit auch sehr viel Spaß.
Hier ist das Model aber Buy to Play, also erstmal kaufen und dann spielen, es gibt aber günstige Key in Stores.

Ich hoffe ihr findet etwas,
beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Andi-Latte (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Wie wärs den wenn du ( mit) deiner Freundin spielst?

Kleiner Spaß


----------



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Ich muss Ihr ab und an auch etwas pause gönnen 

Spaß beiseite... Fernbeziehung


----------



## OField (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Hier geht es zwar um Online Spiele, aber wie steht's mit Spielen wie Divinity Original Sins, oder Saints Row. Die haben ein Inet-fähigen Koop.


----------



## DarkMo (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Wenn ihr zusammen Frust schieben wollt: WoT


----------



## Merowinger0807 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Es wäre evtl. mal interessant zu wissen in welche Richtung das Spiel gehen soll. MMO im klassischen Sinne? Oder auch was abwegiges? Soll PVP Bestandteil sein oder reines Questen?

Meine Frau und ich haben uns jetzt in den letzten 7 Jahren durch einige MMO's gekämpft und am längsten haben wir es noch in Star Wars The Old Republic und Elder Scrolls Online ausgehalten. Alternativ wäre auch Guild Wars 2 zu nennen wo wir gut 9 Monate recht aktiv waren. Problem am ganzen ist... ein so richtig fesselndes MMO hab ich in den letzten 10 Jahren keins mehr gesehen. Das letzte wirklich "aus meiner Sicht" gute war Dark Age of Camelot aber mit der Grafik holt man heute keinen mehr vor den Bildschirm. Dafür was das PVP das Maß der Dinge. TESO hat hier einige Elemente von übernommen (Drei Reiche)

Derzeit spielen wir Warframe (wie Destiny nur besser finde ich zumindest). Weiterer Vorteil... kostenlos, bombige aber dennoch ressourcenschonende Grafik. Ob das Deiner Freundin jedoch zusagt steht auf einem anderen Blatt 
Haken dabei... mit etwas Zeiteinsatz ist man durch alles wichtige binnen 2-3 Monaten durch und dann bleiben nur noch Raids... aber das ist ja bei den meisten MMO's ebenso der Fall.


----------



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Also MMO´s per se würde ich nicht ausschließen, aber WoW ist zeittechnisch einfach nicht drin, wir können uns beide zeitlich nicht festlegen und zu festen Terminen spielen. 

Civilization hörte ich per whatsapp, dass da ein Trauma besteht (da muss ich nochmal nachhaken) 

Ach.. Frauen , vielleicht suche ich doch lieber ein Spiel für mich und Sie soll dann weiter Serien oder so schauen


----------



## Tech (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Seht euch mal Dead by Daylight an!


----------



## Agallah (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Vielleicht ist Project Zomboid etwas für euch?


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Path of  Exile


----------



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Path of Exile kann ich von meiner Seite aus ausschließen, habe das mal ein paar Stunden angespielt und bin damit nicht so recht warm geworden


----------



## doncamill (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Würde auch auf anhieb DayZ SA empfehlen. 

Habe bisher gut 400 Std. investiert und konnte jetzt noch meinen Bruder dafür begeistern der jetzt weg von Konsole hin zum PC Gaming gewandert ist

Das Geflame kommt meist von Leuten die es garnicht gespielt haben.


----------



## Todesklinge (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Über Geschmack lässt sich einfach streiten 

Schau dir doch solche ähnlichen Spiele wie Divinity Original Sin an... jetzt nicht unbedingt wie das Spiel. Sondern Einzelspieler Spiele die man gut zu zweit spielen kann!
Da gibt es ne menge ältere, die kosten wenig und zu zweit ist das noch lustiger.

Problem bei vielen MMO(RPG)s ist das ständige wiederholen von Dingen die man bereits gemacht hat. Der Weg bis dahin ist bestimmt super, nur dann befindet man sich meist in einer Tretmühle.

Ich habe nach ein paar Monaten Pause von Black Desert Online, wieder damit angefangen/weitergemacht und schon nach kurzer Zeit stellt sich eine gewisse langweilige Monotonie ein.
Der Grind und das Glück sind viel zu nervig.


----------



## ForceOne (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Bin leider stark im Stress, gehe die Vorschläge aber bald durch  Problem bei mmo's ist immer der Ehrgeiz, wenn man wow mal auf hohem Niveau geraidet hat, dann will man nicht world 1500 spielen, und dann kostet es wieder fest 3-4 Abende die Woche


----------



## Magera (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Rocket Leage wurde ja bereits genannt, 

das wäre so nach dem was du beschreibst eines der wenigen die mir da einfallen.
Weil 1. keinen zwang
weil 2. genügend match gegner
weil 3. Spass ist immer da eigentlich
und man braucht jetzt auch nich umbedingt vorkentnisse oder so.

Was mir auch einfallen würde wäre... STEEP. 
Hab zwar nur zur open Beta gespielt, hat aber laune gemacht.

schonmal an Hearthstone gedacht?
Overwatch wurde ja auch bereits genannt.

Minecraft? Lego World?

Need for Speed World? (gibts das überhaupt noch?)

Anno kann man übrigens auch Online Spielen, und ich mein nich das Brwosergame

Ist halt schwierig, weil du dir scheinbar nichtmal selbst sicher bist, was du willst, bzw was du und deine Freundin wollen.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*



Magera schrieb:


> Need for Speed World? (gibts das überhaupt noch?)



Nope. Wurde vor zwei Jahren eingestellt.


----------



## lunaticx (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Wurde Guild Wars 2 schon genannt ?

Gibt dort ja relativ viel Grind im "Endgame" ... und die neuen Karten machen in der Gruppe mehr Spass ... als Solo ...


----------



## Samstag494 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Wir spielen super gerne Rocket League zusammen an einem PC (bzw. Stream ins Wohnzimmer) und dann wahlweise mit Freunden dabei. Das funktioniert super und macht Spaß 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brigitte123 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für Freundin und mich*

Hallo,
Little Big Planet 
Beach Buggy Racing
Minecraft 
Den Last of Us Remaster
Diablo,
falls ihr diese noch nicht gespielt habt.
LG
Brigitte


----------

